# My first hand-made harness!



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie likes it, and it wasnt too hard to make - However I did have to hand sew it, cant use the sewing machine at all!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nicely done!!!! looks good on her!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow you done that by hand! Thats really good.

Well done!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

thats lovely


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks! I'd usually pick Pink or Purple for them, but the blue was just too pretty - Certainly looks good on her too!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wow it looks great, handmade? That's awesome! Good job!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's awesome!! You did a great job! Looks very nice on her too!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

geat job. well done x


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

What a cute idea. I was looking for sweater or coat for my new chi, as we are going up north in October. I can't believe the cost of them. They are more expensive than my jackets. LOL Chico is 11 weeks old, and just starting to like wearing his harness. We put it on him when we take hip out to do his business. Sometimes we leave it on for a few minutes. He doesn't really like it yet. It is a store bought one, that he steps into and hooks at his back. I love the one you made. Did you use a pattern or make it from scratch? I think it's great that you sewed it by hand and not by machine. You did a great job. I'm going to have to get busy and go thru the trunk and see what material I have.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I made it from scratch - Couldnt find a good pattern. Both mine love wearing clothes, and never had a problem getting them to wear them, no matter what they are!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, how adorable..she looks wonderful in the blue!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job! I don't have patience to hand sew more than a few stitches. The vest fits nicely.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

thats really really good  i wouldnt know when to start lol 
it looks so cute on her


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Great Job!! Nice color for her


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cuteeee! well done! and i also see someone has facebook and isnt sharing! *ahem ahem* :albino:


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

haha - I'll PM it to you. Thought I had it in my signature, but obviously not!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Well done! Wish I was same creative...


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

Fabulous job!!!! I can't hand-sew at all, you did a wonderful job!!!!!!


----------



## altered angel (Nov 6, 2010)

Would you mind sharing where you got the pattern from?
I bought the puppies collars (that don't fit them!) but I just read that chihuahua's shouldn't wear collars anyway so it would be great if I could make harnessess but I don't sew well either and yours looks Brilliant!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I didnt use a patten - Honestly, it was trial and error. When I get a bit more time i'll try and do a patten for it though


----------



## altered angel (Nov 6, 2010)

That would be great, Thank you so much. I've looked on-line for hours for a pattern but I can't find one?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Great job! That looks really nice onher too!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Simplicity do a cute pattern for harnesses. You can get it off eBay for about £6 or John Lewis do it to x


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

wow thats great well done !!


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

I love Maisie, she is the same coloring as Lilly so i am bias. I am going to have to try my hand at making a harness she looks super cute in it.


----------

